# Duck Opener Reports



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Killed a limit. Could have been done really early with teal. Took a triple on first flock at LST. Tried waiting on big ducks. Saw 100+ mottle ducks. Killed a gadwall and finished with two seperate single BW's. Felt like an extended teal season, but i'll take it. Howd yall do?









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Gadwall, teal, and spoonbills. Should have limited early but made some errors. That's hunting though.


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

Two gadwall, 1 pintail, and a coot. Birds were flying in from all directions so I missed seeing some, plus my shooting was off. I'll put my TruGlo bead on, stretch my neck tonight, and I'll be ready for them tomorrow 

My first big ducks in probably 20 years. What a blast!


----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

44 birds between 8 guns. 2 sprigs, 1 scaup, and 2 redheads. The rest were all teal. Water everywhere around our place.

Never could get every bodies birds together at once but here's some.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

22 teal 1 pintail hen and a woody drake 4 guys.


----------



## Trash2 (Jun 26, 2013)

Lots of teal saw lots of Mottles get hammered again, sad how clueless the majority of hunters are these days (at least public)


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

shot 6 redheads, 5 teal and 1 pintail between 3 of us hunting public water in Rockport area


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

*ID*



letsgofishbro said:


> 22 teal 1 pintail hen and a woody drake 4 guys.


 If that's a guy on the left!!!


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

Between 4 of us 8 redheads two gw teal and 1 gadwall


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Killed a limit. Could have been done really early with teal. Took a triple on first flock at LST. Tried waiting on big ducks. Saw 100+ mottle ducks. Killed a gadwall and finished with two seperate single BW's. Felt like an extended teal season, but i'll take it. Howd yall do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hubting partner shot 5 teal and widgeon drake.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

*Rock Island*

Five of us limited. Teal, wigeons, and a couple of spoonies.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Facing the sun all morning we had to be real careful of all the mottle ducks flying around.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

9 limits by about 9. Spoonies, gadwall, widgeon, ringneck and teal. Saw good numbers of pintail but not until later in the morning.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Pam and I took 12 teal...took all of 20 minutes. I'll take a six teal strap any day. -EJ


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

We were on Lake Fork fishing this morning. We hit the water @ 45 minutes before daylight and it sounded like world war 3 as it hit first light. I think the lake rose an inch from all the steel shot


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Had a 3 limits that included mostly teal with spoonies, pintail, and widegon thrown in. Can not wait against till tomorrow. Man I love duck season. 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TXGRANDSLAM (Sep 21, 2009)

*Halls Bayou*

3 guns 18 ducks! Done at 8:40! Mostly blue and green wing teal, spoonies! Water was super high but birds coming from all directions and large flights of teal everywhere!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Here wo go again!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Was lucky we got the rain last week. As of last Wednesday, our pond wasn't even huntable. . 3 of us managed 12 birds. We shot horribly. We should have limited out.


----------



## Capt. Blood (Apr 1, 2010)

*East Bay Shoot*

Had terrific opening day with Capt Jim West in East Bay marsh...or should i say his guide Gregg. I had my doubts as Jim can attest. Called him two times during the week questioning the bluebird weather. Was reassured it was gonna be fine. So when slow at shooting time there was a little anxiety...Howling north wind....dekes bobbing up and down and mr. mojo screaming in the breeze. Then, sure enough, birds started to show...Gadwalls, greenwings, pintails and wigeon...Saw lots of blacks but with clear sky it was easy to id and avoid. This was easily one of the best opening day shoots i have ever had! It was classic...birds decoying and all coming straight into front of the blind. Had some good shooters on hand so i didnt have to do all the work myself....for a change!!  Full limits in about an hour and half.


----------



## hurricanerob (Sep 30, 2011)

When hunting for ducks can you tell what kind of duck it is while its flying in the air? I see alot of different types of ducks while I'm fishing in Matagorda but they fly really fast and am just curious if experienced hunters know what kind of duck they are shooting at? Iove these pics and am just curious.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

hurricanerob said:


> When hunting for ducks can you tell what kind of duck it is while its flying in the air? I see alot of different types of ducks while I'm fishing in Matagorda but they fly really fast and am just curious if experienced hunters know what kind of duck they are shooting at? Iove these pics and am just curious.


Yes, it does take sometime, but once you stair at enough ducks flying it is pretty easy to tell what they are by sounds, body shape, coloration, size, etc.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hurricanerob (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info. One time while I was throwing a cast net by the side of the road in Matty to get bait one flew by and I heard the power lines over head make a rubber band sound and then a loud thud. The darn duck clothes lined himself and cut his head right off! His body fell about 10 feet from me. That's the craziest duck story I got.


----------



## Fowlerfantasy (Jun 30, 2013)

Saturday was horrible, we hunted Christmas bay and got 2 redheads but today we hunted near eagle lake and killed 13 bwt. would have had a 3 man limit if our shooting was better.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

3bw, a gw, wigeon and pintail. Great hunt this morning. Hunted solo cause all my buddies are bums haha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> 3bw, a gw, wigeon and pintail. Great hunt this morning. Hunted solo cause all my buddies are bums haha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


 Add picture










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Saturday morning we had 27 hunters and 27 limits in less than an hour.
This morning we had 22 hunters and 22 limits, some blinds did take a little longer than an hour.
Had a couple groups then move to the cut rice and shot limits of Specs..
Very good opening weekend...


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Did not fire a shot out in Katy Saturday.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*hunt*

Both public


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Very Nice Mr. Logan. My hunts were public as well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## david ellison (Nov 17, 2008)

*Rock Island*

Did not limit out but had a very good hunt . Big birds were across the road in the big water..


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Saturday


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hunted Sunday in the marsh around West Galveston Bay. Ended up with 9 birds between 2 guys. Should have been an easy limit. There were more birds around than I expected. Had Blue and Green wing, Gadwall, Spoonies and a Scaup. We missed some opportunities at Pintail and lone Snow.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Opening day we got 18 at our catfish ponds near the coast. A mix of redheads, teal, gadwall, spoonies, and a widgeon. Day 2 we had 2 of our groups just South of El Campo. Group one ended up with 17 ducks and 2 specks and group 2 ended up with 32 ducks with full limits of pintails. We had pintails, teal, gadwall, widgeon, spoonies, scaup, and ringnecks in the bag for day 2. Group 2 was done with pintails 30 minutes after shooting time.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Sounds like you had some good hunts too Chuck. Sorry I missed the Gumbo.
The birds are here big time.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Glad to hear everyone that hunted did well.

Sometimes we miss opener to thank the man that introduced us to "opener". Felt good to see him again.

Dad, me, Drake, Easton and Everett...future waterfowlers on my hands for sure!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2009)

Knocked down a Canvasback drake and hen flying together Sunday morning at Garwood. What a pleasant surprise. First ones in 30 years of hunting.


----------



## speck14 (Jun 18, 2013)

12 teal on sat and sun.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

4 limits in Matagorda Sat & Sunday. Our birds flew best later in the morning, and we saw a whole lot more birds than the previous 2 season openers. Didn't see many divers, but lots of teal and pintails are down. Hopefully this'll be a jam-up season.


----------



## Txsdukhntr (Feb 25, 2010)

Well I missed out because I don't have a boat but I have everything Else.. I have GH decoys and new mojo.. If anybody needs a hunting buddy let me know...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Have yall seen many spoonies? I saw only a couple on the the two mornings I hunted. Usually see lots more.


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Have yall seen many spoonies? I saw only a couple on the the two mornings I hunted. Usually see lots more.


We saw a ton on Sunday.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Congrats to all. Looking forward to getting muddy soon. Had a great teal season!


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Great hunt on the Garwood Prairie! Lots of teal and pintail.


----------



## dragginfool (Sep 12, 2009)

We had a good weekend. Lots of teal. We had a few pintails, gadwalls, spoonbills, widgeon and a redhead.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Have yall seen many spoonies? I saw only a couple on the the two mornings I hunted. Usually see lots more.


You shot too many last year, population declined.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

We had some spoonies in the mix. No prairie hunt is complete without a few.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

JustSlabs said:


> You shot too many last year, population declined.


Hey, how do you know? You laid up on your nuts for the last half of the season. haha


----------

